# SAS



## Patrick79 (Nov 18, 2004)

In the few months I've been posting here on SAS I've noticed a change in myself when I'm in social situations- I'm still just as nervous and avoidant. 

But, I don't beat myself up over being nervous or avoidant. I'm more okay with myself being that way. Sometimes I even laugh at it, because I remember things you guys have written...and I'm like "yeah, so thats what so-and-so meant, haha."

Anyways, you guys rock! :banana


----------



## Ryanoles (Aug 4, 2004)

Since coming here I feel I am more accepting to how I am with SA. So many great people here that have SA, so why be ashamed of it?


----------



## Fake $20 (Oct 18, 2004)

Amen brother, it is the place where everyone is equaly, no need to be reserved.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Yeah, I learned not to beat myself up about it too.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

We have a tendency to do that around here. Instead, we should turn that outward. If we would learn from each other on how to handle this, I think we would be fine.

Since joining the forum, I managed to get put on the right medication for once (Paxil) and have become outgoing and even....pleasant again. People around me noticed the change almost instantaneously (but are afraid I'll go back to being the nervous person I was anyway). I just like the fact that I can talk to people and not derealize!


----------



## Bambalina82 (Nov 24, 2004)

:banana Yeah, the people on here rock


----------

